# First Time Galloping



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Can I ask whether you'll be in an open space or in an arena? This may help direct people's suggestions to you.


----------



## JRmercedes02 (Mar 12, 2015)

Zexious said:


> Can I ask whether you'll be in an open space or in an arena? This may help direct people's suggestions to you.


I will be in an arena that is pretty big. I can't give you measurements really but all I can say it is pretty big.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JRmercedes02 (Mar 12, 2015)

JRmercedes02 said:


> I will be in an arena that is pretty big. I can't give you measurements really but all I can say it is pretty big.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know if this would help either but this horse is 26 and a shorty he is very gentle. Just dont kick because he'll go I only make nickering noises and slap my leg. He is a very good horse. He knows when I'm on him 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountyGirl12 (Mar 18, 2015)

The first time I galloped, I would hold on to the horn to keep myself down in the saddle and not bounce to much. Then the more I galloped, I would let go of the horn and only hold on to it if I felt like I needed to. Also, keep your heels down and put pressure on them. Almost like your trying to stand up. That will keep toy from bouncing so much. And if you feel like you are going to fast, pull back on the reins and go back to a canter. Or slightly pull back on the reins so your horse will slow down. He will still be running, just at a slower pace.


----------



## CountyGirl12 (Mar 18, 2015)

But now I don't hold the horn anymore, I've gotten used to the feel of the gallop. It's super fun!


----------



## Thoroughbredlover33 (Mar 19, 2014)

Slowly work yourself up to it. My first time galloping was kinda sudden, as my horse took off, and I was extremely unprepared. Take a big circle around the arena at a canter and work the horse into a gallop. Holding on to a horn can make your body more stiff and less pliable, so don't hold on too tight, or just hold onto the horse's mane.


----------



## JRmercedes02 (Mar 12, 2015)

I would like to thank everyone for helping me on this!!! I sure hope my first time will go good
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Provided you have a solid seat, and are a relatively confident rider, I'm sure it'll be fine xD


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper (Sep 25, 2014)

I barrel race so we always run(Gallop) since its a speed event. I do it all the time so I don't really remember what I did on my first time, but I just wanted to let you not to be scared its really fun and once you get used to it is very easy.


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper (Sep 25, 2014)

BarrelracingwithSkipper said:


> I barrel race so we always run(Gallop) since its a speed event. I do it all the time so I don't really remember what I did on my first time, but I just wanted to let you not to be scared its really fun and once you get used to it is very easy.


Wowww lol totally just realized that this was from a while ago!! lol :shock:


----------

